# 9mm Luger + P



## floppy

Hi everybody,

It’s probably a dummy question but sorry I’m pretty new in this.
What does it mean when you have a “+P” ammunition.

For example the Winchester Supreme Elite is sold in 9mm Luger + P and 9mm Luger. 

Also about the grain is having more grain is better?
Do you have some website I can read to improve my knowledge in ammunition?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bisley

+P means that it is 'charged' in a way that increases pressure inside the cartridge case, the implication being that the bullet will penetrate deeper and expand more. Whether this makes much difference varies from one manufacturer to another, and one chambering or another.

The 'grain' refers to the weight of the bullet. Generally speaking, a heavier bullet will penetrate deeper, but will not travel with as much velocity as a lighter bullet, and in some cases may not expand as well. There are two schools of thought on which is best for self defense, with some saying lighter and faster, for more expansion, and others saying heavier for more penetration.


----------



## floppy

Thanks for your clear explanation

have a great day


----------



## Frank45

Hopefully if you are going to use +P loads, it will be in a new or modern pistal. Older pistols like war relics may not be compatible for the higher pressures that are produced with these rounds. Correct me guys if I am mistaken.


----------



## DJ Niner

Frank45 said:


> Hopefully if you are going to use +P loads, it will be in a new or modern pistal. Older pistols like war relics may not be compatible for the higher pressures that are produced with these rounds. Correct me guys if I am mistaken.


No correction needed, you got it right, Frank. Even older civilian guns, like pre-1960s .38 Special revolvers made by Smith & Wesson are not rated for +P ammo use.

I'd go so far as to say I wouldn't shoot +P ammunition in any gun not specifically rated to handle it. Check your instruction/owners manual, or call the manufacturer and ask.


----------



## Frank45

:smt1099:smt023


----------



## SigDoubleTap

*Overpressure asmmo*

The SAAMI pressure limit for the 9x19mm Parabellum (35,000 psi)

The SAAMI pressure limit for the 9x19 mm Parabellum +P (38,500 psi)

There is no SAAMI +p+ grade for 9mm.

Anything over 38,500 psi for 9mm is not able to be graded and is not SAAMI compliant. However the UK has its own standards, an organization like SAAMI, though they do not agree.

Some 9 × 19 mm +P+ loading as having a pressure of over 42,000 fps like Russian PBP Armor Piercing ammo, made of solid brass.


----------



## Baldy

Here's a link to a site that will give you the SAAMI Specs. :smt033
Max Chamber Pressure - SAAMI Specs


----------

